
The White Working Class Will Come for Silicon Valley Next - CaliforniaKarl
https://stanfordreview.org/silicon-valley-and-the-white-working-class-3b3252043946
======
chmaynard
> The Stanford Review, Stanford’s Independent Newspaper

This article is not really news, it's a speculative opinion piece and should
be labeled as such. Unfortunately, we see this kind of "soft news" article
every day in leading newspapers such as the NYT, so smaller publications like
Stanford Review think it must be considered journalism and do the same thing.

------
jdhopeunique
It seems like these articles about AI taking away jobs is just a distraction
from the real wage depression caused by temporary work visas, illegal
immigration, and workers being classified as contractors. Perhaps Silicon
Valley elites wish to signal they have other options for labor as a sort of
threat to combat increased scrutiny of their labor practices. Perhaps the
message is: "Don't take away our cheap labor or we will release the AI
overlords."

------
Alex3917
Suicide rates are going to spike even more after self-driving cars become
common. Not only because a lot more Americans will be unemployed, but also a
lot of people whose deaths are currently ruled as car accidents are going to
instead be forced to commit suicide in ways that have less plausible
deniability.

~~~
shams93
That's true but you will reach a breaking point, like what happened in 1992 in
the la riots, but this time the working class will spontaneously loot and burn
the entire country. The LA Riots hit so fast and hard and spontaneously there
was no way for the powers to be to prepare. After a couple of weeks the troops
came in and started using machine guns on local people, that shut it down. My
prediction is that Trump will drop a nuclear weapon on one or more major US
cities to put down a rebellion. No one else has his level of mental
instability, not even Bush would do that but I would be not at all suprised to
see Trump drop a nuclear weapon on a major US city.

------
openmarmot
this article might have been good without the race-baiting. hard to understand
what "white" has to do with having a job.

